# Surprise Party Ideas...



## jlynnpump

Hey everyone!  I'm brand new to the forums, and i thought this would be the appropriate place to start this thread... if not.. OH WELL!  

My fiance is turning 29 in April, and I wanted to have a suprise party for him.  But, I'm kinda running flat on places to have it.  Our house is out of the question because its definitely not big enough, and there's no where near enough parking.  On the other hand, I'm not looking to spend a big chunk of cash on a place to host it either.  

Most of the people coming would be coming from the tri-county area, and I'd like something fun/convenient/inexpensive.  It doesn't need to be catered, but i'd definitely like the whole surprise aspect of it to be HUGE. 

Any idea?  Anyone?  All feedback will be considered!  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Kain99

How about a local Restaurant? That would be free!


----------



## jlynnpump

Kain99 said:


> How about a local Restaurant? That would be free!



I was thinking that, but with 30-some people which restaurants would allow a group that large?  


*small FYI*  I've only lived in So. Md. for about 8 months.    So don't think i'm stupid just call me ignorant.  lol


----------



## Kain99

Slasa in Leonardtown can handle that amount.  Just call ahead.  Almost all the Seafood places can handle it!  Good Luck!


----------



## RoseRed

Clarke's Landing in Hollywood.  It is also waterfront.


----------



## workaholic

Have it at Choo Choo's


----------



## jlynnpump

workaholic said:


> Have it at Choo Choo's



While that could be very fun... i don't think his Mom would appreciate that too much.  lol


----------



## getbent

Nicolletti's has a couple big rooms in the back that are free. Although, I think they might have a time limit on how long you can use them (they didn't in the past).


----------



## C-Murda

jlynnpump said:


> Hey everyone!  I'm brand new to the forums, and i thought this would be the appropriate place to start this thread... if not.. OH WELL!
> 
> My fiance is turning 29 in April, and I wanted to have a suprise party for him.  But, I'm kinda running flat on places to have it.  Our house is out of the question because its definitely not big enough, and there's no where near enough parking.  On the other hand, I'm not looking to spend a big chunk of cash on a place to host it either.
> 
> Most of the people coming would be coming from the tri-county area, and I'd like something fun/convenient/inexpensive.  It doesn't need to be catered, but i'd definitely like the whole surprise aspect of it to be HUGE.
> 
> Any idea?  Anyone?  All feedback will be considered!  Thanks a bunch!




Your fiance is FDdog


----------



## DoWhat

Bear Creek.


----------



## slotted

jlynnpump said:


> While that could be very fun... i don't think his Mom would appreciate that too much.  lol


Have it at Rose's. They have older ladies there and I'm sure future M-I-L would be much more comfortable.


----------



## jlynnpump

DoWhat said:


> Bear Creek.




Details please?


----------



## jlynnpump

slotted said:


> Have it at Rose's. They have older ladies there and I'm sure future M-I-L would be much more comfortable.




LMFAO!!!  noooooo way!!


----------



## workaholic

Bear Creek Rocks.  They have a good amount of space in there.  Just hope nobody gets creeped out by all the stuffed animals.  And they are not the cuddly type.


----------



## jlynnpump

C-Murda said:


> Your fiance is FDdog




Do what?


----------



## CMC122

jlynnpump said:


> Do what?


No, not Dowhat  FDdog!

Anyways, doesn't Stoney's (Solomons) have a second floor party room?  That would be a great place for a surprise


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Lenny's has a party room upstairs.  You could check them out.


----------



## RoseRed

jaybeeztoo said:


> Lenny's has a party room upstairs.  You could check them out.



Closed for renovations.

Have you checked out VFW?


----------



## jaybeeztoo

And I also think a restaraunt is the best place to really surprise your fiance.  You don't have to worry about the cars.  If you go to Lenny's...you could plan it like you two were just going out to dinner and have the hostess walk you up stairs and WAA LAA, the guests yell SURPRISE.

Why for his 29th birthday though?  Why not wait until his 30th?


----------



## jaybeeztoo

RoseRed said:


> Closed for renovations.
> 
> Have you checked out VFW?



The whole restaurant or just upstairs?


----------



## RoseRed

jaybeeztoo said:


> The whole restaurant or just upstairs?



The whole thing is my guess.  The sign says to visit them at Petruzzi's.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

RoseRed said:


> The whole thing is my guess.  The sign says to visit them at Petruzzi's.



I've seen them advertise Petruzzi's in the past and always thought that was strange.  I ate at Lenny's about two weeks ago.  HMMMM, it will be good to see some renovations but if I get a craving, I'm going to be disappointed if they are closed.


----------



## smoothmarine187

CMC122 said:


> No, not Dowhat  FDdog!
> 
> Anyways, doesn't Stoney's (Solomons) have a second floor party room?  That would be a great place for a surprise


----------



## jaybeeztoo

smoothmarine187 said:


>



I thought that was really funny too.  Karma worthy


----------



## jlynnpump

jaybeeztoo said:


> I thought that was really funny too.  Karma worthy



I would love to think its funny too, but now i just feel freakin' retarded cuz i'm outta the loop.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

jlynnpump said:


> I would love to think its funny too, but now i just feel freakin' retarded cuz i'm outta the loop.



You said Do What, and that is the name of a poster on here.  And something was said about a dog, so they referenced FD Dog.  I dunno, guess you had to be here a while to get the humor.  It's all right...stick around for a while, you'll pick up the dry humor


----------



## jlynnpump

jaybeeztoo said:


> You said Do What, and that is the name of a poster on here.  And something was said about a dog, so they referenced FD Dog.  I dunno, guess you had to be here a while to get the humor.  It's all right...stick around for a while, you'll pick up the dry humor





AHHHHH gotcha! Thanks for the clarification.   





RoseRed said:


> Closed for renovations.
> 
> Have you checked out VFW?




That's a GOOD idea!!!  I'm starting to think my IQ is going down with age, saldly.  lol My future FIL is a member of the VFW and has access, so I'll see what he can do.  Since my fiance is a freshly HDV they should see no problem.  And now that i think about it, that's a place where all his co-workers would be comfortable too.   Thanks!  If i could figure out this Karma deal, i'd give some.  lol  I'm such a newbie, i'm almost ashamed of myself. 




jaybeeztoo said:


> Why for his 29th birthday though?  Why not wait until his 30th?



Because, he would expect it for his 30th, not his 29th.  This man is king of ruining surprises, lol prior marine...he has a way of getting intel without anyone even realizing it.  lol


----------



## jaybeeztoo

jlynnpump said:


> AHHHHH gotcha! Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a GOOD idea!!!  I'm starting to think my IQ is going down with age, saldly.  lol My future FIL is a member of the VFW and has access, so I'll see what he can do.  Since my fiance is a freshly HDV they should see no problem.  And now that i think about it, that's a place where all his co-workers would be comfortable too.   Thanks!  If i could figure out this Karma deal, i'd give some.  lol  I'm such a newbie, i'm almost ashamed of myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because, he would expect it for his 30th, not his 29th.  This man is king of ruining surprises, lol prior marine...he has a way of getting intel without anyone even realizing it.  lol



Sounds like you have the place then, VFW.  PERFECT!!

Karma, you can't give that out until you have 50 posts....so post away.

Good idea tricking him on his 29th...if you can do that to a Marine 

I truly hope it all works out for you.

Keep posting and then you can give karma.


----------



## Callie girl

jaybeeztoo said:


> I've seen them advertise Petruzzi's in the past and always thought that was strange.  I ate at Lenny's about two weeks ago.  HMMMM, it will be good to see some renovations but if I get a craving, I'm going to be disappointed if they are closed.



Lenny's is closed for about 2 months for renavations but they have some of their food over at Petruzzi's. Same family.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Callie girl said:


> Lenny's is closed for about 2 months for renavations but they have some of their food over at Petruzzi's. Same family.


----------



## kelb

jlynnpump said:


> LMFAO!!!  noooooo way!!



I think its funny that you dont know any halls or restaurants but you know all of the dive strip clubs lol


----------



## nachomama

Fitzie's in Compton.  Danny is awesome and very accomodating.  He has two areas he could accomodate your group; a tiki bar right outside the main bar and a banquet facility upstairs.


----------



## jlynnpump

kelb said:


> I think its funny that you dont know any halls or restaurants but you know all of the dive strip clubs lol



Well....  you know how it goes.    lol


----------



## checkingthenews

jlynnpump said:


> I was thinking that, but with 30-some people which restaurants would allow a group that large?
> 
> 
> *small FYI*  I've only lived in So. Md. for about 8 months.    So don't think i'm stupid just call me ignorant.  lol



Mexican restaurant in Waldorf............


----------



## jlynnpump

WOOT! Just got an excellent price on the FOP off of Great Mills Rd. from a co-worker.  Thanks everyone for the suggestions!!!


----------



## Kyle

I thought surprise partys were only for "Diamond Wedding Anniversarys"


----------



## jlynnpump

Kyle said:


> I thought surprise partys were only for "Diamond Wedding Anniversarys"




I don't know... i just thought a surprise party was a surprise party.


----------

